# Fall/Halloween Magazines 2016



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got an email that Country Sampler is taking pre-orders for their Fall Decorating issue with the Halloween section. It should be out in August it said.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got an email that Country Sampler is taking pre-orders for their Fall Decorating issue with the Halloween section. It should be out in August it said.


Awesome, thanks for the update.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Found this one at Walmart yesterday.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure why it posted twice.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This came from one of my friends on a Christmas board i visit as well.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Two new ones found at Walmart. 

















Ike's phone


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Found this one at Barnes & Noble last night... over in the "men's interests" magazine rack.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Czarina, if you didn't post this already on the "What did you buy today" thread or the "2016 Holiday Merchandise Spotted in Stores" thread, I think a lot more people look at those posts, and I bet many would be interested in this magazine you just posted!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Wow I need to find this one 

Ike's phone


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Bought today.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Ike's phone


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Ike's phone


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I haven't seen any fall/H-ween mags yet. Strange. Oh well, as the years go by I tend to buy less of them because they seem to have a lot of the same things I've seen in past years.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Ike's phone


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for all these photos! I don't have a bookstore near me & my grocery store doesn't carry all these magazines, so this helps me know what to look for when I do visit a bigger place. I'm really looking for that MAKE magazine still (photo on the first page)!


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Two new ones found at Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 283308
> 
> ...


I definitely want to buy these!


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

I found these at the library book sale last week for a quarter each....kind of old (2005 and 2007) but I had to have it


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

I spotted the new Better Homes & Gardens 'Halloween Tricks & Treats' magazine ($5.99) at a supermarket checkout today.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Pyewacket said:


> I spotted the new Better Homes & Gardens 'Halloween Tricks & Treats' magazine ($5.99) at a supermarket checkout today.


here is a picture of that issue you saw.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Got the BHG magazine last weekend! Not a lot of new ideas, but always fun to look at the articles and beautiful photography.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The BHG Halloween mag had a lot of cute stuff, especially for kids parties. Plus some cool drink recipes. I think I am going to make the blood sangria one.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

My daughter kept moving so sorry about the quality 

Ike's phone


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Anything but recipes in that one? The black kitty cake sure is cute.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of magazines that offer back issues of Halloween/Fall stuff from previous years?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the heads up! I want to try to find the Better Homes and Gardens issue and the older mummy Pillsbury magazine.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, the drinks in the BHG mag looked deelish!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Found these last night at Barnes & Noble. The Sandra Lee is double-sided.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone else notice a lack of the "small" Halloween Cookbooks this year? There used to be ones from Pillsbury, Favorite Brand Name Recipes, Taste of Home, Kraft, etc.

Usually those start showing up late August and throughout September, but I have yet to see one so far this year.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed that I hadn't seen the small cookbooks either. Maybe they know now most people just use Pinterest for their recipes!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My sister bought me the 100 Best Pumpkin Recipes magazine. It is awesome.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Fall Oct edition 









Ike's phone


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Did Martha completely punt on Halloween this year? Living magazine had nada.


----------

